# Transmission Leaking at 40k!!



## vwaudi916 (May 31, 2004)

So I did my first out of free scheduled maintenance oil change this morning and had a nice surprise when I crawled under the Routan... transmission fluid everywhere. For the last few months I have been seeing little drops of something in my driveway but I just assumed they were coming from one of the two 10+ year old vws or the 24 year old audi but nope they were coming from the 3 year old dodge. I also got to see that I am getting oil blow back onto the air filter and that the idiots at the dealership have stripped out the oil plug. I took lots of pictures and set up an appointment for Monday. I told the service writer that there is no way this just started and that I was pretty disappointed they didn't catch it during the last oil change but I guess we will see how it goes on Monday. I guess I should at least be happy I caught it while I still had some powertrain warranty left.

Has anyone experienced any trans leaks? I searched a dodge forum too but didn't see anything. Its a 2011 with the 3.6


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

transmission has a vent into the airbox? and that air filter is totally bizarre, man things are getting strange in Routanville....


anyway, hopefully someone from the factory just overfilled the transmission...either way, not normal, and bring it in.


----------



## vwaudi916 (May 31, 2004)

No the transmission doesn't vent to the air box. That is oil coming from the pvc valve, which they are still telling me is normal. As far as the transmission goes they diagnosed it as an axle seal and are covering it under the power train warranty. In the meantime they gave us a new passat 3.6se as a loaner and I am quickly falling in love with it!!! They are also giving me a new oil plug since they stripped mine so all in all it's been a pretty good dealership experience. Hopefully the leak didn't cause any long term damage to the transmission but I doubt it ever got low enough on fluid to do any harm.


----------



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

I bought my '11 Routan new, it had an oil leak from day one. The dealer keeps telling me it is normal too. I've no problems other than brakes and rotors but that is normal for this beast.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

vwaudi916 said:


> No the transmission doesn't vent to the air box. That is oil coming from the pvc valve, which they are still telling me is normal. .



ah that makes more sense. Although i would think that oil looks excessive.


----------

